# Hi! my new website (with link)



## uCtaudio (Jan 18, 2010)

Hello!

i've just put up new website, take a look!

please leave a reply 

Erlend
Norway

update:
http://erlendbratlie.no


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 18, 2010)

Link?


----------



## zareone (Jan 18, 2010)

I think he can't post links until his post number exceeds certain threshold. This is to prevent from spammers.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 18, 2010)

But he can add it in his profile...?


----------



## Blackster (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: Hi! my new website*

Obviously, he cannot  ... but that would solve this problem, indeed :D


----------



## uCtaudio (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: Hi! my new website*

Hi!

hehe sorry

http://erlendbratlie.no

Erlend


----------

